# RSS mode d'emploi



## JediMac (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

La syndication RSS devenant la dernière grande nouveauté du web comme en témoigne l'évolution de Safari, je crois qu'il serait très utile de faire un rapide sujet avec les lecteurs RSS, les annuaires RSS et surtout sur comment lire les flux RSS. Et ce qui serait très bien aussi c'est qu'ensuite ce sujet, selon la qualité des réponses, soit intégré aux consignes du forum "Internet".
Pour ma part, je débute et je n'ai donc pas tout pigé. Ceci étant voici ce que je crois avoir compris :
D'abord une définition :
*Qu'est ce que le RSS ?* (d'ailleurs je signale que macopedia reste muet là-dessus  :

_RDF Site Summary ou Rich Site Summary. Contenu d'un site web décrit en XML conformément au RDF. Défini à l'origine par Netscape pour ses canaux Netcenter, ce type de sommaire permet de publier des titres de nouvelles ou d'articles, et de permettre à d'autres sites de les exploiter dynamiquement. 
*«*Rich Site Summary*» était une idée de Netscape pour la version 0.91. La version 1.0 du W3C s'appelle RDF Site Summary._ Avec ça, l'utilisateur grand public est bien avancé 
_Innovation technologique récente, le format RSS marque une avancée importante dans le monde de l' Internet. Etroitement lié au XML, il est aujourd'hui très répandu sur les weblogs. 
Le format RSS permet d'indexer de façon automatisée le contenu d'un site et de le mettre instantanément à disposition d'autres sites : c'est la syndication des contenus._ Ça devient plus clair, mais celui qui ne fait pas de site ne voit toujours pas ce qu'il peut faire de RSS.
C'est wikipedia qui laisse apercevoir les possibilités que peut apporter RSS pour le pékin moyen .
Voici donc ma version qui peut évidemment être amendée : les flux RSS, ou feed RSS, sont des résumés d'informations plus ou moins complets (news, sujets de forums, liste des nouveaux arrivants sur iTMS, ...), pris sur des sites web et proposés à la lecture soit sur d'autres sites, soit grâce à des lecteurs RSS. Par exemple, vous pourriez avoir tous les titres de l'afp sans consulter l'afp, mais via un lecteur ou dans un encart du type "Actu afp" proposée par MacG en page d'accueil (enfin, cet exemple n'est pas bon, puisqu'il ne faut pas parler politique sur ces forums :rose: ). Autre exemple, tous les matins, vous faites votre revue de presse en parcourant les sites des quotidiens. Hé bien, si ces quotidiens ont créé un flux RSS, vous pourrez avoir en un clin d'½il et réactualisée à la fréquence voulue, la liste des titres du jour de tous les quotidiens, sans sauter d'un site à l'autre.
*Comment ça marche ?*Voici ce que je sais pour l'instant :
Vous téléchargez un lecteur RSS, et vous repérez ce logo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sur les sites qui vous intéressent. En cliquant dessus, vous aurez une URL qu'il faudra copier/coller dans votre lecteur RSS. Certains sites ne mettent pas ce logo alors qu'il propose un flux RSS, il faut donc parfois fouiller pour trouver l'URL. C'est le cas de MacG je crois. Il existe aussi des annuaires de flux RSS, comme lamoooche.
Il faut savoir que certains sites ont un flux RSS des plus pauvres, c'est à dire uniquement les titres. Pour le reste vous devez aller sur le site. Faut comprendre que la pub étant le revenu principal des sites, un flux RSS trop complet serait néfaste car aucun lecteur n'irait plus sur le site. Mais bon un titre et quelques lignes devrait être le minimum. D'autres sites proposent un flux RSS gratuit, mais peu fourni et un flux RSS payant et complet.

*Les lecteurs*
Je n'en ai testé qu'un, NewsFire. C'est un gratuiciel.
Il y a aussi NetNewsWire pro, payant.


Voilà, j'ai fait le tour de mes maigres connaissances sur ce sujet, manque un listing plus étoffé de lecteurs et surtout une explication concernant la marche à suivre lorsque c'est un fichier .php téléchargé suite au clic sur le logo RSS . On pourrait ajouter le mode opératoire pour ajouter un flux RSS dans son site, mais ce serait plutôt pour le forum "développement web"
Je vous propose aussi de faire un catalogue simple de vos flux RSS du type, contenu + adresse.


----------



## maousse (4 Octobre 2004)

pour compléter, une autre définition employée est Really Simple Syndication. (ben oui, quoi, c'est la def de wikipedia, et tu ne le notes même pas.  )
Il existe différents standards pour les "flux", les plus courants sont RSS 0.91, RSS1.0, RSS 2.0, Atom. Sachant que les lecteurs peuvent lire tous ces formats. 

pour les lecteurs pour mac :

NetNewsWire (payant) et NetNewsWire Lite (gratuit) :
http://ranchero.com/netnewswire/  (en anglais seulement)
version 2beta:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17557
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15500

PulpFiction (payant) et PulpFiction Lite (gratuit)
http://freshsqueeze.com/products/pulpfiction/ (localisé en français)

Shrook (payant) :
http://www.fondantfancies.com/shrook/  (anglais seulement)

Newsfire (gratuit) :
http://www.newsfirerss.com/  (anglais seulement)

Sinon, pour utiliser les liens sur les pages web vers leur feed rss, il suffit de faire un clic  droit>Copier le lien dans le presse-papier, très peu de site proposent leur feed rss avec une url de la forme "feed://...." qui fonctionne avec juste un clic comme tu l'indiques jedimac. 

http://www.bloglines.com/ par exemple permet de se faire sa propre collection de flux rss, accessible de ce fait depuis n'importe quel navigateur, en ligne.

Sinon, en passant d'un lecteur à un autre, pour garder ses abonnement, il faut utiliser la fonction d'export de la liste des subscriptions, au format .opml, qu'il suffit ensuite d'importer dans un autre lecteur. Cela permet aussi de sauvegarder toutes les références pour les abonnement auxquels on souscrit.


----------



## krigepouh (11 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour ces quelques lignes d'explications les amis !
Moi j'utilise NewsFire, que je trouve parfait pour le moment.
a+


----------



## ambrine (11 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour ces quelques lignes d'explications les amis !
> Moi j'utilise NewsFire, que je trouve parfait pour le moment.
> a+


Bonjour, je me joins à ces louanges  

Mais, un petit Bmol pour NewsFire qui tombe tout seul au bout d'un certain temps....(Version 0.24) :rateau:


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ce petit résumé JediMac !! 

Pour ma part, je vois pas trop l'utilité des RSS pour les surfeurs normaux. Pour un développeur web, c'est évidemment très intéressant de pouvoir intégrer des infos facilement d'un autre site. Mais pour le reste.. c'est tout de même plus sympa d'aller directement surfer régulièrement sur les sites pour lire les news


----------



## JediMac (11 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce petit résumé JediMac !!
> 
> Pour ma part, je vois pas trop l'utilité des RSS pour les surfeurs normaux. Pour un développeur web, c'est évidemment très intéressant de pouvoir intégrer des infos facilement d'un autre site. Mais pour le reste.. c'est tout de même plus sympa d'aller directement surfer régulièrement sur les sites pour lire les news


C'est avant tout pour un gain de temps ou pour être rapidement prévenu de l'état d'avancement d'un sujet.
Chez moi, je me suis fait des dossiers thématiques avec les flux RSS. Donc d'un clic, j'ai un aperçu de ce qui passe autour de ces thèmes. Alors que si je devais ouvrir puis naviguer de page en page, ce serait plus long et je ne le ferai pas.
Mais pour l'instant, ce qui est le plus embêtant, c'est que peu de sites utilisent cette technologie et que parmi ceux qui l'exploitent, beaucoup se content de ne mettre que le titre :sick:. Dans ce cas, c'est vraiment inutile de faire du RSS, même si comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je comprends que la visite des sites soit importante pour les webmestre. Mais bon, quelques lignes de résumé, c'est pas la mort.
Exemple avec les flux de MacG et iPodG où il n'y a rien :mouais:. Du coup je les ai virés de mon lecteur RSS et j'ai mis celui de gwenhiver pour MacG, qui est complet (et qui a le favicon :rateau: ). Mais je visite quand même les actu MacG, ne serait ce que pour réagir.
Donc à mon sens brider à l'extrême les info RSS pour forcer les gens à venir sur le site et voir les pubs est très mauvais. Mieux vaut trouver un autre argument qui fera que les gens finiront par consulter les sites. Par exemple, ne pas mettre les liens vers les articles ou produits donnés dans les actus. Ça permet aux lecteurs via RSS d'avoir la news entière, mais il devra aller sur le site pour satisfaire sa curiosité s'il en a envie.

Par exemple je viens d'avoir ça de libéRSS, chose à côté de laquelle je serai passé sinon : 
_Une protubérance apparue sur les images du premier débat entre Bush et Kerry est à l'origine d'une rumeur sur le net: le costume du président américain cache un récepteur radio qui, via une oreillette, lui transmet les idées de ses conseillers. Un faux pli dudit costume, répond la Maison Blanche._
Je rappelle que pour les liens RSS, faites un clic droit ou crtl+clic dessus, puis "copier l'URL ...".


----------



## maousse (11 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je vois pas trop l'utilité des RSS pour les surfeurs normaux. Pour un développeur web, c'est évidemment très intéressant de pouvoir intégrer des infos facilement d'un autre site. Mais pour le reste.. c'est tout de même plus sympa d'aller directement surfer régulièrement sur les sites pour lire les news


ben, j'ai l'impression que tu te gourres, si la syndication avait été inventée juste pour ça, on n'en parlerait pas autant, et ça ne serait pas si agréable à utiliser. C'est juste que c'est bien agréable de voir l'information venir à soi toute seule comme une grande, sans que tu aies à faire d'efforts, sous une forme triée par contenu si tu utilises un aggrégateur qui se respecte, avec possibilité de garder sous le coude les liens qui t'intéressent par la suite. C'est loin d'être un acte passif, et ça change l'utilisation que l'on peut avoir du web.

...et ça fait sauver un paquet de bande passante à des paquets de sites, regarde un peu yahoo! qui lance des services RSS à tout va. Pour le bien de tout le monde.


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2004)

Vous avez certainement raison! 
Mais pour l'instant, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'utilité des RSS.
J'aime bien aller sur le site pour profiter du graphisme du site aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez certainement raison!
> Mais pour l'instant, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'utilité des RSS.
> J'aime bien aller sur le site pour profiter du graphisme du site aussi.



Pour ma part j'utilise NetNewsWire Lite, je vois les titres des news qui m'intéressent et je vais ensuite sur le site en question pour lire en entier. 

Et j'attends avec impatience Safari 2.0 RSS.


----------



## fwedo (11 Octobre 2004)

tout pareil que Weboliver, c'est meme la seule icone non mac qui ai droit de cité dans mon doc...
super pratique pour suivre les infos, quelques sujets, le tout 1000 fois plus rapidement que si on va sur les sites..enfin, je dis surement ca parce que je suis modem 56K.... 
e c'est qd meme mieux qd les flux proposent 3/4 lignes....le nouvel obs s'y est mis aussi :

http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/cgi/rss/permanent_une


----------



## macniak (22 Octobre 2004)

Je suis un consommateur de feed RSS. Ça me permet de faire un survol rapide de près de 30 sites Web à propos de l'actualité Mac  et des technologies. J'aimerais savoir s'il existe des outils OS X pour créer et entretenir facilement un feed RSS sur le site Web de l'entreprise pour laquelle je travaille.

Merci !


----------



## delta (23 Octobre 2004)

Et voici quelques liens complémentaires : 
RSS, Weblogs et Blogs : Comment créer votre chaine d'information 
Le RSS, qu'est ce que c'est? 
l'abc du Blog 
pointblog 
rss4you
laMooche : le portail de la syndication de contenu 
IfeedYou (en français, précisons le) 
mediaTIC blog - actualite du blog et des blogs 

Découvrir le RSS aujourd'hui c'est découvrir le portable en 1994 & le Web en 1996, c'est incontournable : la syndication de contenu et l'accès à l'info sur PDA et mobiles en découlent.

A mes yeux Shrook est le meilleur lecteur en cette fin d'octobre et son duel avec NNW est un gage de progrès.

Je reve du jour où MacGeneration offrira une solution aussi riche que TidBits et permettra de suivre ces forums par fils RSS

A +


----------



## delta (23 Octobre 2004)

RSS : une alternative au Web ? une contribution d'Internet Actu qui offre désormais une palette de fils RSS ... un MUST !

@+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Salut, 
existe-t-il un rss pour MacG?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> existe-t-il un rss pour MacG?



Oui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui.


 Merci


----------



## JediMac (5 Novembre 2004)

MacG a en effet un flux RSS, mais celui de gwenhiver, que je donne plus haut, qui reprend les news de MacG est plus complet .


----------



## kabeha (13 Novembre 2004)

NewsFire en Français


----------



## minime (13 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour l'instant, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'utilité des RSS. J'aime bien aller sur le site pour profiter du graphisme du site aussi.



Pour moi l'agrégateur RSS ne remplace pas l'accès aux sites par l'intermédiaire d'un navigateur, il intervient juste avant et permet de décider quels sites lire à quel moment de la journée. Pourquoi visiter un site qui n'a rien de nouveau à proposer par rapport à ma dernière visite ?


----------



## kuri2005 (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment modifier un fichier backend.php de façon que la favicon puisse s'afficher dans les aggrégateurs RSS.

Mon lien rss est : http://france-japon.net/backend.php

Le site est à : http://france-japon.net/

En vous remerciant.


----------



## nasser (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous 

Est-il possible de mettre un fil RSS en page d'accueil de Safari ? Il y a bien une manip non ?


----------



## JediMac (6 Avril 2006)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> MacG a en effet un flux RSS, mais celui de gwenhiver, que je donne plus haut, qui reprend les news de MacG est plus complet .


Depuis plusieurs jours, ce flux RSS n'est plus alimenté chez moi. Avez-vous aussi une panne du RSS de gwenhiver chez vous ?
Sur le site de gwen, rien n'est indiqué :mouais:.


----------

